# Martin rage draw length



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Have you posted this on Martins forum?


----------



## zukesofhazzard (Sep 27, 2009)

Spikealot said:


> Have you posted this on Martins forum?


No but I will, I just figured there is a good colection of folks with knowledge from just about every brand here


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*cam*

call martin the lady who answers the phone knows the bows up down in out upside down she will be able to help u in seconds my son has a rage and she told me what yr and what cam just by me describing the cam to her


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

For a 26" draw on the Rage XRG, you'll need a #0 Fury cam...and I happen to have a set if you're interested.


----------



## zukesofhazzard (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I will kick you a pm cherry.


----------

